# Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??



## Flenor Eldar (22. Juni 2009)

*Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

sers,

ich kann mich ned entscheiden ob ich nen 12" Notbook o. en Netbook nehmen soll.

Argumente für Netbook:

- Hohe Akkulaufzeit
-Kompackter

Nachteile:

-Schlechtere CPUs
- Kein CD/DVD Laufwerk

Argumente für Notebook:

-Etwas größerer Monitor (mit vermutlicher besserer Auflösung)
-CD/DVD Laufwerk
- X2 CPUs

Nachteile:

-Kurze Akkulaufzeit
-Ned ganz so Kompackt...


Was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## crass (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

kommt drauf an was´te machen willst, ob laufzeit wichtig is, i-wann im juli sollen die lenovo ion

>Hardwareluxx - your guide to luxurious hardware - Lenovo: Erstes ION-Netbook vorgestellt

books kommen in 12", vll würden die eher passen..oder hat so was >Acer TravelMate 6292-642G16N (LX.TG60C.036) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
die haben halt nicht so die akkulfzeit


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

ich will eign nur internet sachen machen, chatten/surfen...
vlt auch noch bild u. filbearbeitung...

schmerzgränze wäre bei 400€

beim netbook bräucht ich halt noch en externes laufwärk...


----------



## crass (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

dann wär das vll nen kandidat, aber 14.1" >Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400, Pentium Dual-Core T2390 1.86GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (M9400MX000DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder halt das samsung oder asus 1000


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

i-wie gefällt mir das ned so... es sollen ja noch dual CPUs für netbooks kommen,. wie gut sind die dann?


----------



## crass (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

da wird man tests abwarten müssen..


----------



## crass (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

das hier, aber 80 ocken mehr ..>Acer TravelMate 6292-642G16N *12"Zoll*   12"

das is bisken was zu getextet >http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=609485

nochn 10ner cheaper >http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1687215_-travelmate-6292-642g16n-lx-tg60c-036-acer.html


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

gut... die übersteigen meine schmerzgrenze sehr weit...
gibts nix bei one.de?
und es is ned dringend...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

keine antworten mehr??


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

also, ob es bei one was gibt, kannst du ja selber schauen   das acer 12 zoll wär mein tipp, denn kleiner finde ich auf dauer zu nervig. kostet halt - nur mit linux - 480€: Acer TravelMate 6292-642G16N *12"Zoll* 

aber du musst bedenken: die 80€ lohnen sich halt schon, denn so ein gerät behältst du ja dann auch nicht nur ein paar monate, und wenn du was ZU kleines nimmst, wirst du dich nur schwarz ärgern und hast 300€ quasi in den sand gesetzt. da wär ich an deiner stelle lieber halt mal für 2-3 monate ein bisschen im minus...

mein bruder hatte nen eepc für ne mehrmonatige australienreise gekauft, wo er im rahmen seines studiums auch texte schreiben wollte, excel benutzen usw.. der hat als erstes - noch bevor er sich nach ankunft erstmal pennen gelegt hat - das teil bei ebay reingesetzt.... 


von belinea, die gehören auch zu one, gibt es einen 12 zöller unter 400€, aber nur singleore (gut, haben die netboks ja auch...) und ohne betriebssystem: Notebooks Belinea b.book 1200


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

Ahh danke, aber es wird verdammt schwer sein bei meinen erzeugern so viel ausgeben zu dürfen. Betriebssystem hab ich schon, am besten ohne...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

gut, das acer ist ja quasi ohne, weil das linux als beigabe quasi nix kostet 

is halt echt ne investition für ein paar jahre. ich persönlich könnte mit was kleinerem als 12zoll nur abreiten, wenn es nicht anders geht, halt mal "kurz" im internet was checken, ne mail schreiben oder so.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

wie sieht es mit anno aus? werd ich das neue (1404) da relative flüssig spielen können?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

Ok... Dann Spar ich noch nich en bissel, bei welchen mit 12" könnte man es spielen?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Entscheidung: Netbook o. 12" Notebook*

was nach einer woche immer noch keine antwort, was is denn hier los???


----------



## cid-baba (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

12 zoll für spiele ist ganz schwer...

intel taugt für 3d nix, und dedizierte gibts in 12 zoll fast nicht, und die geforce 9200m wird wohl nur für wenige details reichen...

mehr gibts dann in 13 zoll, das lg p310 in den verschiedenen varianten. das hat ne geforce 9600m. das kostet allerdings das 2-3fache eines netbooks, und die akkulaufzeit ist vergleichsweise kurz.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Mhm ok... Ich möchte halt keine halbe Sachen machen... Max. 14" schick ma links zu guten wo sehr günstig sind...

Mal ne andere frage... was für ne CPU sollte ich nehmen u. welche graka?


----------



## cid-baba (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

wie viel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

also da setzt ich vorerst keine grenze... da ich grad meine xbox360 u. wii verkauf denke ich das ich schon ganz schön was hinblättern kann


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Anno 1404 braucht halt eine ordentliche Hardwareleistung, da bist du preislich bei 15,4" Notebooks besser aufgehoben.


----------



## cid-baba (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

das hier ist vll. ganz nett, laut der tests ist die verarbeitung aber nur mäßig: MSI Megabook GX400-7343VHP (0014351-SKU1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

prinzipiell kannst du aber auch selbst suchen, bei geizhals lässt sich das sehr gut einschränken, z.b. so: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w;xf=27_2~11_200~85_13.1~85_13.3~85_13.4~85_14.1~28_2000~31_WLAN%20802.11n~12_3072~884_ATI%20(dediziert)~884_NVIDIA%20(dediziert)~31_Gb%20LAN&sort=p

ob die grafikleistung reicht schaust du hier: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Vergleich-mobiler-Grafikkarten.358.0.html
ich behaupte aber, dass für anno die gf9200m oder gf9300m zu lahm ist, die hd 3470 ebenso

vll. auch interessant, aber nicht bei geizhals gelistet ist das dell studio xps 13 mit der gf9500, wobei das sicher auch nicht für volle auflösung und alle details reicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*



Fadi schrieb:


> Anno 1404 braucht halt eine ordentliche Hardwareleistung, da bist du preislich bei 15,4" Notebooks besser aufgehoben.



Es muss so mobil wie möglich bleiben... ich finde selbst das 14" zu groß wäre, aber was willste machen?

Anno 1404 is hautsächlich prozessor aufwändig... ich probiere es lieber mal bei nem kumpel im notebook der hat sich den letztens erst gekauft... der hat 2x 2,4 ghz u. ne 9600M GT da sehe ich dann wie flüssig es läuft...


----------



## cid-baba (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

wie gesagt, mit der 9600gt gibts das lg p310: LG Electronics P310-S.CBRAG Tarsia Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - kostet halt ~1400€, und die akkulaufzeit ist logischerweise nicht so der brüller...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ok... akkulaufzeit ist mir jetzt eign schnuppe geworden aber über 1000€ kommt mir jetzt doch etwas zu hoch...

welchen prozessor nun eign? reichen da 2x 2,4Ghz für relative flüssiges spielen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Am besten wäre es wohl wirklich, wenn du es zuerst bei deinem Freund pobierst, dann weißt du auch welche Hardwareleistung du benötigst.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

für Anno 1404 sollte es schon en dualcore ab 3 GHz sein, besser währ en quad. Graffikkarte sollte etwa auf dem niveau einer HD4850 liegen. In notebooks verpackt kostet sowas etwa 2000€ schätz ich.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ich hab 2x2,5Hz (T7700) und ne 8600m GT. bei mir lief die demo ganz o.k, aber in ner grafik häßlicher als anno 1503 auf dem gleichen notebook...

auf meinem PC (E7200 und ne 3870) läuft es sehr gut in mittel. ein 15,4er in der leistungsklasse kommt dich mind. 1000€.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Oha... Dann Kauf ich mir glaub doch nur ein 12" Laptop für Programm u.  Surf Zeugs...wäre hält toll gewesen im Urlaub oder so en bissel anno zocken zu kônnen...


----------



## midnight (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab 2x2,5Hz (T7700) und ne 8600m GT. bei mir lief die demo ganz o.k, aber in ner grafik häßlicher als anno 1503 auf dem gleichen notebook...
> 
> auf meinem PC (E7200 und ne 3870) läuft es sehr gut in mittel. ein 15,4er in der leistungsklasse kommt dich mind. 1000€.



Wo lebst du denn bitte? Also ich hab hab einen T7250 (2x2ghz) und ebenfalls ne 8600m gt und es läuft auf mittleren details (keine schatten etc.) auf 1680x1050 noch ordentlich. Wenn man mit der Auflösung runtergeht wirds nochmal erheblich besser.

Der Vergleich mit 1503 hinkt ja wohl vollends. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist 1503 noch Isometrie.

Geh doch mal zu Dell. Die Vostros sind hübsch und nicht unbedingt teuer.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*



midnight schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn bitte? Also ich hab hab einen T7250 (2x2ghz) und ebenfalls ne 8600m gt und es läuft auf mittleren details (keine schatten etc.) auf 1680x1050 noch ordentlich. Wenn man mit der Auflösung runtergeht wirds nochmal erheblich besser.


 ja sorry, bei mir sieht es nunmal bei 1280x800 und mit autoerkennung der grafikeinstellungen ziemlich bescheiden aus, da kann ich nix für.

was für ne 8600m GT hast du denn genau? wieviele 3Dmark06?

oder liegt es nur an schatten, macht das SO viel aus? hab nicht geschaut, ob schatten an oder aus sind.


und so oder so: er will ja kein 15,4er, und unter 15,4 würd er selbst mit ner karte wie einer 8600m GT nicht unter 1000€, vermutlich auch nicht unter 1500€ wegkommen. da gab es mal ein superschnäppchen von LG, aber das is nicht mehr.


----------



## midnight (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Wie wärs vielleicht mit nem MacBook Pro? Das kleine kostet (mit Studentenrabatt) bisschen mehr als 1000€ und leistet ne ganze Menge.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*



midnight schrieb:


> Wie wärs vielleicht mit nem MacBook Pro? Das kleine kostet (mit Studentenrabatt) bisschen mehr als 1000€ und leistet ne ganze Menge.
> 
> so far



ich hasse apple laptops hör mir auf mit denen... 

ich hab mich jetzt enschieden, ich werde mir jetzt doch blos ein office notebook holen, weil mir 1000€ oder so für 1 Game wesentlich zu viel ist...
Da verzicht ich lieber, als meinen Führerschein aufs spiel zu stellen^^


oder gäbe es bei 15,4"  im 500€ ramen einen lapi mit dem man das problemlos zocken könnte?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Neu wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ob neu oder gebraucht ist mir eign egal... hauptsache voll funktionstüchtig u. oprtisch in ordnung...


----------



## midnight (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Was verstehst du unter Problemlos zocken können? Mit kaum einem Laptop geht das.

Neu kriegst auf keinen Fall eins, gebraucht musst du gucken ob du das mit 8600m gt oder so findest.

so far


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

heyho,

also wenn du mit dem Book zocken willst wirds echt schwierig ... da musst du Kompromisse eingehen ...

Wenns z. B. nur ältere Games sein sollen wäre dieses doch ganz ok:
Toshiba Tecra S2 Centrino 1,6 GHz/1 GB/40GB/WiFi GAMER bei eBay.de: (endet 08.08.09 14:53:20 MESZ)

oder wenns etwas neuer sein soll ...:
Acer Aspire 4935G-643G32MN (LX.AD80X.061) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oder du kaufst dir nur ein Notebook fürs surfen, Musik hören etc. ...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ich will eign nur ein notebook für anno 1404 u. office betrieb, aber wie es aussieht wird es nur eins für office betrieb...


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

wenn es so bis 700€ kosten darf wirds was ... wenn auch nicht mit vollen Details

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a414100.html
das sollte eigentl. langen ...

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a375323.html
oder das hier ...

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a386771.html
mein pers. Favorit


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

hiermit müsste es einigermaßen gehen  Notebooks ASUS K50AB-SX011C  oder   Notebooks TOSHIBA SAT. A300D-21M


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Mir erscheinen ca. 2x 2Ghz für sehr wenig... Ich glaube ich nehm doch nur ein Office-book...


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Ich hab auch 2x2ghz, das reicht auch. Viel schlimmer ist die Grafikleistung, die bei Notebooks eine echte herausforderung ist.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ja, aber2x 2Ghz reicht für anno 1404 so gut wie nicht...


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Natürlich nicht, deswegen kann ichs damit ja auch spielen. Die 2x2ghz reichen aus, da du einfach keine Grafikkarte in dem Segment kriegst, die einen größere CPU verlangt...

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Aha... Wieviele fps hast du dann bei anno1404?


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Je nach Situation. Also bei einer Siedlung >10000 Einwohner wirds auf größter Zoomstufe eklig. Aber sonst sinds etwa 30 FPS, bei 1680x1050 und sonst mittleren Settings. Bei den Videos am Anfang der Kampagne knickts leider ein, dann ruckelts leider - aber nun.

Mehr ist einfach nicht rauszuholen aus der Grafikkarte. Da hilft dir beste CPU nichts...

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

k... Dann wird es nur ein Office book... Ich mach keine halbe Sachen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

eben, und 2x2GHz mobile-CPU sind auch gar nicht soo schlecht. das würd selbst dann reichen, wenn die karte auf nivea einer desktop 8800GT wäre,


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ja u welche Mobile GPU liegt auf dem nivue einer 8800? Ne GTX2** vlt? DAs wird Mir dann zu teuer...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

also, eine 4850 mobile oder eine 9800m GTS wären in etwa auf dem niveau. kostet dich locker 900-1000€ in einem 15,4er.

ne karte wie die 4650 kommt nicht ganz ran, so als anhaltspunkt: 3Dmark06 ca. 7200 punkte, wenn die karte ne gute CPU als unterstützung hat UND GDDR3, kostet als 15,4er zur zeit ca. 800-900€. ne desktop 8800GT bringt ca. 9-10.0000 punkte.


is halt so, dass es selbst bei 15,4zöllern, die das beste preisleistungsverhältnis haben, 2-3 mal so teuer wie ein gleichguter PC wäre...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

Jepp, mir zu teuer... Dann muss ein Office-book reichen u. En 2000€ Gerät kommt weinachten nachstes Jahr drann..


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 1404 u. internet betrieb??*

ein reines Offiicegerät ist auch ganz ok, hab mir bei ebay ein gebrauchtes IBM T41 mit 1,6GHz, 1GB RAM, 60GB HDD für 198€ inkl. 1 Jahr Garantie gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden ... achja Win XP Pro war auch dabei


----------

